# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Publier un formulaire Infopath

## soso78

Salut,

Je viens de dcouvrir Infopath que je trouve trs sympa  utiliser pour grer les formulaires.

Je souhaiterais publier un formulaire mais je ne sais comment m'y prendre sur mon site Internet.

Faut-il un truc spcial ? Comment faire ?

Merci par avance.

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Premirement vu que tu veux publier sur ton site internet, il ne faut pas oublier que pour utiliser tes form infopath l'utilisateur doit l'avoir install sur son PC (Chose qui devrait normalement ne plus tre necessaire ds l'arriv de office 12) ou que tu utilise un viewer infopath (INFOSCOPE, INFOVIEW, WEBCONNECTOR, ...)

Si tu est ok avec ce point passons a la suite.

C'est trs simple clique sur fichier, publier puis choisis entre deux possibilits:

Si tu as accs a ton serveur par un lecteur rseau ou que tu est entrain de publier depuis ton serveur utilise le premier choix dans un dossier partag ... puis choisi le rpertoire ou se trouve ton site web et met le ou tu veux!

Si tu as un serveur distant que tu ne peux pas joindre avec un raccourci rseaux ou un serveur ftp choisi la troisime option sur un serveur web et clic suivant puis suis les instructions.

Perso si tu peux prend la 1er possibilit c'est la plus simple!

Ah j'oubliais bienvenue dans le monde "merveilleux" d'Infopath 

Bonne chance!

++

Thierry

P.S. je sais pas si tu as vu mais j'ai fait un sujet avec quelque liens utile sur infopath le lien: http://www.developpez.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=311899

----------

